# The page cannot be displayed



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

I seem to get an awful lot of these pages when I move around the site. Is there any reason for this? and what can I do about it?  
Thanks in advance


----------



## wasabi (Jul 24, 2006)

Same here. There are times I can only access this site thru my history.


----------



## DaCook (Jul 24, 2006)

Romany123 said:
			
		

> I seem to get an awful lot of these pages when I move around the site. Is there any reason for this? and what can I do about it?
> Thanks in advance


I haven't had that problem at this site Dave. But I did have at another site tonight.


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Morning Marlene
It must be my comp.
Wasabe
It seems to help if I use the refresh button from time to time.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I do that also.


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

That is very refreshing to hear lol


----------



## DaCook (Jul 24, 2006)

Romany123 said:
			
		

> Morning Marlene


 I haven't been to bed yet. I just got home from work 2 hours ago. LOL. Morning to you though.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 24, 2006)

This has never happened to me.


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

DaCook said:
			
		

> I haven't been to bed yet. I just got home from work 2 hours ago. LOL. Morning to you though.


you Yukon girls are made of tough stuff lol.
I am sanding floorboard in what was the old kitchen and it is as hot as h*ll
in here speak when you have had some sleep....Nighty nite


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

Also occasionally the forum may become inaccessible for some hours, which took place a few times fairly recently... this is due to the fact that the site is going through some updates and remodelling.  So if that happens please don't be alarmed, and check again later in the day (or evening)


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 31, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Also occasionally the forum may become inaccessible for some hours, which took place a few times fairly recently... this is due to the fact that the site is going through some updates and remodelling.  So if that happens please don't be alarmed, and check again later in the day (or evening)



It did it today, but its ok now


----------

